# just thinking out loud (lexan build)



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

evenin boyz i was sitting at the bench and started sifting through some parts started with this then try that and so on.soon some kind of notion entered my mind. thats it!! this lexan body on a johnny chassis withthat mag on the bottom.but no i liberated that mag from the chassis.soon i was experimenting with mounting options at this time i,m not sure where the muskrat is going but there is smoke.i guessing that this is how it happens with you too.more pics to follow and please any ideas will be listened to.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm watching.:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just keep the pix coming! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Haven't messed with Lexan bodies that much, but I'm watching...RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like the same body as my one!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

kiwi d thats it! just a pure slotcar. leme see hummm looks like a riggen? but the headlights are throwin me.could they be rhinestone? if so nice touch.as for my muskrat the front axel spacers are killin me and the mounting posts throuh the mag slots are tough to get close.trying to come up with a way to make spacers and get a close measurement for said spacers.hell i dont even know how it,ll run, if at all!i,m gonna work on it tonite and post results. i drank a huge ice coffe lastnite and really was,nt a good session but i did stay up for a bit!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

kiwi - thats a nice looking mustang!

Wes


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

*I love lexan builds !* :thumbsup:



















http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

the last picture is where i stole/borrowed to mount my muskat. just a full blown race type slotcar.i,m just trying to get better at the whole hobby ,tryin new stuff and not being scat to ruin stuff, so what just try again. however i would,nt try this mount method on a nice solid rivvet chassis untill i get it down.thats why i used up an auto world junka with that mag on the bottom.or else its just gonna sit in a container till i just put it in a lot and sell the stuff on ebay.yes lexans are fun and cheap too!i,m diggin the last 1 bet it burns down the trak too.


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

They can be painful, looks like you've done _quite _ fine . . . 

Jas


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

o.k. after many changes of the fronts and rears i decieded to go with the rims /tires ya see.the paint is fingernail polish that was hangin round backed up with some white.i did,nt want to airbrush it cuz i,m lazy and did,nt want to clean the airbrush.but it is the mounting method that promted me to try this.check out the rear post that is just a wade of poster putty holding the rear down and it works fine. the side post are brass tubing then covered by someplastic tubing. this method works fine and it is my first try and i,ll try another 1 but not so soon. all the stuff you see is all the stuff you can learn here on hobby talk.think i,ll go back to tuning these things and save the customizing to the pros.but ya gotta at least try right?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joegri,

Hey that looks like alot of fun to run. You made it and now you can slam it around the track without having to worry about the paint getting scratched up....lookout Lexan Mustan...Beep, Beep!

I did a vw bug lexan body to haul around on the back of a trailer once. Have some Lexans but, the time is just night right for me now...someday.

Bob...Loved seeing the 00'OH & Kiwi Lexan builds too...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

joegri,
The Mustang came out really nice. Well done! Don't stop there. Use what you learned for the next project! It's good to see some Lexan work.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree with Bob and kiwi!! Good job!! I like it! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Lexan is fun ! Painting by hand from the inside is a fun technic. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, all you guys do a nice job shaping your fender wells on those lexan bodies.

__________________


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

it's quite simple with a dremel tool. Just cust most of the wheel supposed hole with a scissor, then use a sandpaper cylinder tool (low speed) , or any other dremel (or any mini driller) round sanding tool, to obtain a clean aspect


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*demether*

Yea, that's pretty much how I do it.

But I don't have the modeling experience to be able to make it perfect.

__________________


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for the encouragement fellas.kiwi d and demether have some nice lexans i appreciate what went into those paint schemes.after more straring it seems that a tjet chassis is just a tic small so the next 1 will mount up to an afx chassis somehow.i think this 1 will go on ebay so i can make enough money to buy more tubing/bodypins and a lexan from bsrt they seem to be thicker.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I have to say the more Lexan bodies I see here the more I want to give it a whirl again....nice stuff demether.

Thanks for the wheel Dremel trick info...that is noted in a portion of my brain right now. Good info to have & appriciate you sharing that here.

Bob...Lexan again someday...zilla


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's some cars a friend of mine painted years ago. All of the logos are painted inside the lexan, no decals. Tom used to do spectacular work.

-Paul


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Looks really nice. Lexans, haven't done one in a while. Just have to remember paint, and which it goes. Nice work, keep on posting . . .

Jas


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

my vote valevoline!! those colors flyin down the back stretch must become a blurrr. veyyy nice.no check that pennzoil.aaagh i dont know. ask me in 2 minutes and i.d change again.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Great work ! Painting lexan "freehand" technic is very fun, very similar to painting miniature figures. Very interesting


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

o.k. after diggin through more boxes i located the 911 that i got in an ebay auction with some other junk.my original thought was to mount it on a riggen that sits on the shelf.started with some window color and front /rear valance work and put it away.well now out she comes with an afx chassis /non mag type.also the fronts came off of a scratch build that i attempted 2 winters ago.but basicly its in a moch up stage.i do have an idea bout mountin it.i,m gonna utilize the front center hole for a post and a screw down through the front cowl. the side factory mounts have been drilled to recieve a brass brad/ 1 per side backed up with some spacer glued or maybe some type of foam filler.as for paint i located some pearl that i will spray on then some white behind it.but most of all for this build i have the afx chassis.they seem very quiet and smooth.but first i,m gonna make it get around the trak first and see what i have to do from there.so its back to the bench after dinner and a night of bench time(no ice coffee tonite for me,well maybe.thisis a lil long winded but i wanted to show you guys more attempts. "dont look back they might be gainin on ya"


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW am i jazzed! spent a coupla hours at the bench this evening wrenchin on this afx chassis and turns out these chassis are lots of fun,and they could be very condusive for mounting lexan bodies.the factory mounting bracket has just enough room to fit a #58 drill bit and have enough meat left over. so that with a post in the front should be fine mountin combo for the lexan 911. added some screw on rears and a home made inde front and it handled very well. although looks like i,m gonna have to buy some new o ring tires for the front,but they,ll do for now. and check the profile of that 911 man that thing looks bad/i mean cool.so with the pre tuning done its to mounting and paint and what not.just a question do you need special decales for lexans? or just put them on and hope they stick.anyway thats it for tonite.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> spent a coupla hours at the bench this evening wrenchin on this afx chassis and turns out these chassis are lots of fun,and they could be very condusive for mounting lexan bodie


I agree ! Old school racing : prepared magnetless chassis, lexan body...and race :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

tadaah i finished the 911 just a whileback and this second 1 went a lil better but has it,s bad points and good.first the bad i commited a painters sin i did,nt clean it very good before spraying the pearl fingernail polish and it showed every bit of oil/debris,but the pearl did work.i,ll try another 1 and learned from my mistakes also have to try to be more careful with prepaint(highlighting brakelights and such)the mounting technique works perfect and it can take a hit with no damage.with the body placement ya gotta be dead on or yer gonna be grinding for a bit. i was very close but not perfect.my hat goes off to the fellas that do this consistantly.in all it,s been fun to fix a lexan to the afx now i have more chasiss and parts to be purchased great thats what i need! i,m thinkin with better skills this could have been a real looker.i,ll try a lil harder next time.so if yer lookin for something different go ahead and try 1 of these or 2 you,ll have a good time and end up with a new friend. enjoy


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey that porsche looks awesome!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool joegri, keep up the good work!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx wes n kiwi d.thats kind words of encouragement. i picked up a few more lexans and started a new 1 yesterday! the previous lexan bodies where ones that were i got in a lot and i stripped them and reworked them just to see if i could. this new batch is from bsrt. and they are much thicker.got a question do you have to use a lacqure paint on a lexan? i,m kinda limited to color choice at this moment. the mounting method relly does work good and i encourage you boyz to try 1. for me it really challeneges my modeling skills(or lack of). next up on the bench is a gtp jaguar. i,ll post some pics tonite of it under construction. again thanx for the push.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

One of the first clear bodies I ever painted was back in the late 60's. It was a beautiful 68 Indy Turbine car. I used a carefully mixed lacquer to produce a nice replica of the original car... first wall shunt, all the lacquer flaked out of the body!! I have used acrylic paints every since!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

MADD Camaro Wedge, it's good for racing.
Because you can scoop other cars out of your way.

* Testors Pactra RC paint for lexan.









__________________


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

to paint lexan, I first clean the body with soap, then I cover it with Future. Then, I paint with acrylic paint from the inside,, and then, I cover it with future again, and add a coat of PVA glue on the weakest points (from the inside too)


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for the hints boyz. pactra is the stuff i have. i thought it was lacqure cuz it says to thin with lac thinner. yo Sfist the madd wedge looks like it could get the job done !and much more prep will be performed before i squeeze the trigger!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I only use RC paint because it is made for lexan.
It's really tough and won't come off.

*Pactra R/C Paint*
http://www.testors.com/category/137919/RC_Car_Lacquers

I just wipe the inside of the body off first with isopropyl alcohol on a gun cleaning patch.
To take off the lube that gets on them from the mold.

And peel and stick decals because water slide decals will come flying off on lexan bodies.

__________________


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

It's definitly the way we should paint lexan 

But personaly, since I rarely paint lexan bodies, and rarely race them, I didn't want to invest in particular material


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Lexan bodies are great! They are readily available in a large variety of body
styles. I drill & tap bare chassis using plastic threaded body posts for width
adjustment. The ends of posts toward body have hex heads & don't cut like aluminum or brass tubing. I drill the face of the hex post slightly concave for the body pin to go in more easily. For body float I drill the post hole an additional .003" & taper brass body pins to a point. Spray paint application inside body is a minimum for hood, roof & rear deck. Paint to sides & lower body areas to favor body weight for handling. I like to mask windows to remain clear. Lexan .010" thickness is more durable, I use .007" for less weight & more body flex. A well prepared & mounted Lexan body can be an
advantage in a race. I admire the talented artistic guys who can detail & paint these clear shells with incredible results.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

dyno d thanx for method of mounting. i hav,nt used the method that yer referanceing ,i did get some of the threaded posts with a gjet that i got last spring but i hav,nt looked at them yet.so far i just drill through the magnet bulkhead area then insert a piece of brass tubing then i cover that with a piece of evergreen tubing that is glued also. it just kinda makes a larger surface for the body to ride against.today/tonite tried another paint job ,but i think i got too fancy and the 2 different paints did,nt get along. o well .then when i was cleaning of some over spray the cleaner kinda scuffed the lexan a bit.dyno d if you get time post a pic so we can see more examples.damn i cant get the smell of lacqure thinner out of my nose yuk! but check out the jag gtp verrryyy colorful .


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Ah yes, the pink. Don't mess with Lexan anymore. The paint I remember using became tough as nails. And usually, the Lexan was thin. Meaning I was stuck with what I used. Is that the case here? Or, can you remove it if you want too?


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

SuperFist said:


> And peel and stick decals because water slide decals will come flying off on lexan bodies.


I use water slide decals on lexan with no issues. All bodies are washed on the inside with gentle detergent, and dried before beginning. Body is then coated with clear acrylic or Future to give the decals a footing. Once the decals slides from the backing, I flip and get the glue on the face and then apply to the inside of the body. I use Solva-Set or similar setting agent to get the decals to lay correctly. 
When complete, allow to dry and then use a clear acrylic or future coat to seal the deals. Large white background gets a hand painted white back coat and then another clear coat prior to the base paint job. 
Over 50 years of painting clear bodies and once I learned to not rush the process and skip steps, the decals stayed on the bodies.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

scratch as far as fixing it ? i dont know but anything is possible. maybe i,ll pay more attention to detail next time or not get too fancy(cuz i,m not that good). and thanx leroy for the tip for the decales. ya nailed me with the rush process. my wife sometimes says. "you want instant gratification" i spect she,s right on !!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

o.k. el gato is done! it,s been fun building and painting da cat but i think i,m done with lexans for a lil while. the lil kitty is mounted on an auto world chassis that runs quite nice also has an independent front that i made up from some brass tubing and bodypins with bsrt springs for spacers the rears are some type of tomy foams that i ground down and silicoated. so it handles pretty good too! in all its a cool purpose build slotcar that is a gas to run.but i spect it,ll go on ebay(i need ching for parts and supplies and such)anyway what i,m getting at it,s a gas and ya should try 1! enjoy joe g


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Kool looking Kat!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Joe G - i can do custom jobs on cars but I CANNOT DO LEXANS!! So what you did on that car is AWESOME!!!! 

Keep them coming!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx boyz for the vote of confidence!1 thing that leroy pointed out is patience.where do you learn that?thats the tough one!there are more lexans in my future but, i,ve been spyin the scratch builds lately so i think i,m headed there for the next build.this hobby is cool and it always keeps me thinkin "how to" and "what next." with the help from you guys here on hobbytalk you can venture off into different territories and try new and different stuff and still have some help when ya dont know and need help!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I did my own line of cars for a while (25 years) and early last year when I "retired" I had a few cars that were my own designs.

The Rocket Modified: 










This was a great car class, the cheap pan chassis of the Tyco 440X2 with traction magnets removed and hard tires meant that the cars had huge HP and only moderate traction. Lap times were just a bit better than a really good tuned XT on my short oval.

T-Jet Late Model:










Designed for the T-jet using the Cobra Clip. 

XT/MT Indy-Formula Car:










A sort of generic open wheel body that used the stock pot handle body mounts to hold it in place and had a seperate wing in the back, like an r/c car. 

Now, if you guys ever want to make your own I did a video a couple of years ago that explains the process....this isn't the only way to do it but it is how I did it from 1985 through the beginning of 2009. 

Part 1; http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z262/FresnoPete/?action=view&current=MOV00058.mp4

Part 2; http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z262/FresnoPete/?action=view&current=MOV00059.mp4

Part 3; http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z262/FresnoPete/?action=view&current=MOV00060.mp4

I used a plastic called PETG, tougher than lexan and you could paint it with regular paints, even lacquers. I did one video of me wiping a paint mistake off with lacquer on a paper towel and it didn't affect the body. Can't do that with a lexan body. 

Next year I'm hoping to make a very limited return to body making, both resin and vacuformed. I'm having a better vacuformer built (I sold all my molds and stuff when I retired) and will be working on mold idea's later this coming winter.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome Pete. Thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I love the indy car ! Great idea and creation !


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Pete you da man ! I have found and used your videos for reference before when i was trying to learn to play better with lexan. 2 Vacuformers and loads of pops later i can't compete with Freso Pete ! Great looking stuff !

Bear :wave:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Bear, I worked for months before I finally figured it out. At first I had a wooden box, that collapsed under the suction from the big vacuum I was using. Then I started using an old worn out 1976 Kenmore that only drew about 3 lbs at the most, rebuilt my box out of 3/16" plexiglass and it worked great up until the day I sold it all to Lendell nearly 25 years later. The molds on the other hand, those are a very unique deal that I can't quite explain how to make, I just start laminating sheet plastic, filling with epoxy and grind and sand anything that don't look like a race car.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey pete when you start makin more please, put a few aside for me. the modifieds got me chopin at the bit !!!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Joegri, I don't own those anymore, talk to Lendell, he may pop you a few out. The car I am looking at doing is more of a Richie Evans pavement car fitted for the Tyco 440X2 pan and possibly the Tomy Turbo where you can use a longer wheelbase. The process I'm using now uses a lot more heat so I have to use thicker material, from 0.010 to 0.015 to still get the 0.007 thickness. They will be pretty detailed for vacuformed cars though, nerf bars will be modeled as will exhaust. Nothing to show yet, the mold is still in production.


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Very, _very _cool Pete M., seriously nice


----------

